# Josh Howard



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

is it just me or does this cat remind you alot of michael finley? athletic college player that was underrated and taken late in the draft who feels he has something to prove. His defense is better than finley's though. But howard put up 20 points and 8 boards as an SG. he's 6 6 with a 7 2 wingspan.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> is it just me or does this cat remind you alot of michael finley? athletic college player that was underrated and taken late in the draft who feels he has something to prove. His defense is better than finley's though. But howard put up 20 points and 8 boards as an SG. he's 6 6 with a 7 2 wingspan.


You know when I first heard our pick I was not happy at all. But as I had more time to think about it I believe it was not such a bad pick. Josh Howard is a good basketball player who probably should have been drafted higher than 29.

The kid is solid in every phase of the game and unlike anyone else available at 29 he will actually be able to contribute to this team next year. Is he the replacement for Adrian Griffin? He reminds me more of a Griffin type player than a Finley type guy. I am dying to see some more film of this guy though. If he can play the 2/3 and can defend and rebound some from that position than I think he can help us. I don't think he will hurt you on the offensive end as I believe he can hit the midrange jumper and will be a good finisher. Can anyone believe that a first team All-American, unanimous ACC player of the year, defensive player of the year in the ACC was a question mark for being drafted in the first round. 10 years ago he would have been a top 10 selection.

Was anyone else thinking about drafting Baby Shaq "Sofo" when our pick came up? I didn't care that Lampe slipped. I did not want him, I think he will be another soft stiff. But I think I was hoping to "Sofos" name come up when Stern came to the podium. That is why I was not happy at first. But Sofo will take two years to be a solid contributor and I guess we decided to worry about today.

Anyway Howard is a player and I am happy to have him.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

i havent really seen this guy play, is he a perfect player for a run and gun team? And if Dallas trades finley, will this guy start?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> is it just me or does this cat remind you alot of michael finley? athletic college player that was underrated and taken late in the draft who feels he has something to prove. His defense is better than finley's though. But howard put up 20 points and 8 boards as an SG. he's 6 6 with a 7 2 wingspan.


He hasnt played a lick of D in this league yet. Finley has been hurt the past few seasons but Howard's defesne is not where Finley's was or even still is. I like him alot though and I see him as Finley's replacement in a couple of years


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

howard is NOT LIKE GRIFFIN he's athletic and LONG. griffin is strong and stocky. he put up 8 boards a game as an SG. that's insane. He did it for HIS ENTIRE CAREER. lol


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: Josh Howard*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> He hasnt played a lick of D in this league yet. Finley has been hurt the past few seasons but Howard's defesne is not where Finley's was or even still is. I like him alot though and I see him as Finley's replacement in a couple of years


when finley was drafted his game was just like howards. questionable range. long and quick and athletic


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

so when howard matures as an nba player, will he be any better than fin? i havent really seen this guy play.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> howard is NOT LIKE GRIFFIN he's athletic and LONG. griffin is strong and stocky. he put up 8 boards a game as an SG. that's insane. He did it for HIS ENTIRE CAREER. lol


I did not say he looks like or is built like Adrian Griffin. What I said is that I see him taking the role of Adrian Griffin only doing it better. If anybody thinks that Howard is going to take over for Finley they are wrong. Finley plays more minutes than just about anyone in the league. Unless they trade Finley and I doubt that will happen than Howard will have to fill some other role. They are not all of sudden going to play Fin 25 minutes a game so that Howard can play more.

Howard is not going to come onto this team and start jacking up 3's. He is going to play the same role as a Griffin does. Come in play some tough defense, crash the boards and will be expected to hit the midrange jumper when the defense is flying out at our other great shooters.

Its kind of ironic that your name is Intellect isn't it?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Dallas was not in need of a swingman, they needed a banger like Mario Austin or Jerome Beasley to complement Najera, or atleast incase he isn't resigned. But it won't be too bad of an idea to play Howard at SF


----------



## Andy (Jun 13, 2003)

Dallas needed a defensive-minded swingman badly, because they had to add some perimeter defense. With his wingspan Howard has the tools to be a good defender and he can contribute immediately. Plus there are enough big men available in this years free agency.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

I bet you people aren't complaining about this pick right now are you?


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

lol!! that was me who made this thread too


----------

